# Youtube ?



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

We don't use youtube very often, but alot of times while listening to music or watching video's it cuts off and stops & starts alot. we noticed there is a grey line and a red line at the bottom of the video. When the red line catches up to the grey line is when it cuts off. Any way to fix this or is it pretty common? Thanks.


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

start the video and pause it right away, let the grey lines get half way or so and play the video. this is what I do


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mrpink said:


> start the video and pause it right away, let the grey lines get half way or so and play the video. this is what I do


Yes that is what I did when I had dial up or a slower DSL speed. I didn't like to keep doing it so I increased my DSL speed. Now it is only slow if I go Full Screen and it is in 480 HD.
Then I may have to pause it some. And most of the time I do watch Youtube in full screen.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

We done that for awhile, but when a song is 5 minutes long it gets a little boring staring at the screen. How does one increase DSL speed? What is a DSL?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HeelSpur said:


> How does one increase DSL speed? What is a DSL?


DSL is a form of high-speed Internet service, which is usually delivered via your existing copper phone lines. To increase your DSL speed call your Internet provider to discuss an upgrade to your account.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Open two tabs or windows of tube. while one is loading you can listen to the other. SOmetimes I use three or four


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> DSL is a form of high-speed Internet service, which is usually delivered via your existing copper phone lines. To increase your DSL speed call your Internet provider to discuss an upgrade to your account.


That is correct my phone co. (ISP) has 5 tiers for DSL, each one has more speed, but also more in cost.:Bawling: Right now I am at 2MB but I could go up to 6MB.
This maybe changing next summer, cause they are going all over the county and putting in Fiber Optic Cable. COOL.
I may even try the Cable TV over the DSL lines again. ~!
I did at first when they started it, but it was not as good as Satellite service, but now, when they spread fiber all over, it should make a whole lot of difference.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> when they spread fiber all over, it should make a whole lot of difference.


Maybe not. Most DSL providers offering fiber delivery won't be terminating residential connections with fiber anyway. Fiber is expensive, fragile, and requires specialized skills to work with. There are more inexpensive ways to terminate network connections, that are also more rugged and easier to work with.

The real purpose in taking fiber to neighborhoods is to get higher bandwidth in the area. That's mostly to offer digital TV service over the same network that carries your Internet. Digital TV requires huge amounts of bandwidth. There is no guarantee that fiber will equate with faster Internet service.


----------



## sirquack (Feb 18, 2009)

Around here Nevada, they are laying fiber to expand the ISP's reach into neighborhoods. Right now, I am at the outside reach to get the 7 MB service for my DSL ISP. The told me that once they complete the current Fiber project, I should be able to get 20 MB service since the fiber will be terminated closer to the customers that so far have been outside the reach of current copper only service. So I am excited. Even with the slighltly higher cost for the upgraded service, I am cutting my land line and the cost should be pretty much a wash.


----------



## sirquack (Feb 18, 2009)

And Heelspur, to your original question. On Youtube, the little grey line you see on the bottom is the amount of video that has buffered. Once the button catches up, it has to stop to buffer some more of the video. That is why the person above suggested stopping it right away and waiting until it gets about half way crossed. That way, the video plays and you don't usually catch up before it completes the buffer to the end of the video. 
It is just a matter of the speed at which you can get the video to upload to your machine. The faster your speed from the internet, the less it stops and starts.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

sirquack said:


> Around here Nevada, they are laying fiber to expand the ISP's reach into neighborhoods. Right now, I am at the outside reach to get the 7 MB service for my DSL ISP. The told me that once they complete the current Fiber project, I should be able to get 20 MB service since the fiber will be terminated closer to the customers that so far have been outside the reach of current copper only service. So I am excited. Even with the slighltly higher cost for the upgraded service, I am cutting my land line and the cost should be pretty much a wash.


I'm on Cox Cable here in Las Vegas. The modem and protocol are both capable of 40 mb service the way it stands now. Cox doesn't offer 40 mb service to residential customers though. I think 10 mb is the fastest they offer. There's just no market for service over 10 mb.

I have 100 mb service for my Linux servers. Pretty nifty to watch things download from other commercial servers.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> Maybe not. Most DSL providers offering fiber delivery won't be terminating residential connections with fiber anyway. Fiber is expensive, fragile, and requires specialized skills to work with. There are more inexpensive ways to terminate network connections, that are also more rugged and easier to work with.
> 
> The real purpose in taking fiber to neighborhoods is to get higher bandwidth in the area. That's mostly to offer digital TV service over the same network that carries your Internet. Digital TV requires huge amounts of bandwidth. There is no guarantee that fiber will equate with faster Internet service.


 This is what is going to happen. It is coming directly to the house.
Fiber To The House Network (FTTH) in our telephone serving area.
They will perform a site survey of your land. Then they will complete the following:
1. Mount the Optical Network Terminal (ONT) on the side of the house.
2. Determine a location for the PowerSupply/Battery Backup unit.
3. Complete the survey of your land to determine the new drop cable route.
Cool Eh?
This Independent Telephone company has been the leader in many things in our area.
 I am Lucky to have such a fine Independent Telephone Co-op. 
They serve a 3 county area.


----------

